# ISS switches to Linux



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...rom-windows-to-linux-for-improved-reliability


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kind of like techguy.org eh?


----------

